
Apple Launches Subscriptions For Content-Publishers On The App Store - jasonlbaptiste
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/15/apple-launches-subscriptions-for-content-publishers-on-the-app-store/
======
kgermino
Related stories with comments:

Apple's Press Release: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2221195>

arstechnica: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2221375>

